# Question on Jap 7.7 rifle



## north_of_mackinaw (Sep 2, 2003)

After my dad passed I inherited some of his firearms. One of them is a bolt action rifle a Jap 7.7. Of course I felt obliged to track down some ammunition for it and it shoots fine. I'm thinking it would make a great deer rifle for one of the kids as the recoil seems quite managble. Am I way off track thinking this way?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Not at all, it would be a fine deer round provided you use the right bullets. Is it a war rifle? If so you may want to have it inspected by a gunsmith if it were made after 1943. I guess there were concerns there was inferior steel put in those rifles. Ballistically it is similar to a 303 British and can put a 130 or 150 grain bullet at mid to high 2k fps velocities. I'm actually surprised you found ammo or did you load it?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

My dad has one too. I don't think he ever shot it though. I think the bayonet is hanging around too.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

intact on the reciever [most were ground off when brought back to the US after Japan surrenders] its basically the Emporers stamp of a flower if its there youll see it if not youll see grinding marks. If your not a collector it doesnt matter.
Cartridges of the world list the military ammo as 175gr ball ammo at 2400 fps. Norma loads for it 130 and 180 SP ammo [expensive]. Just looking through a wholesale catalog for 07 I see Graffs offers loaded ammo for about 1/2 what Norma runs so youll be able to afford ammo for blasting. Also, save your cases as they can be reloaded [if you dont, there are guys who will]. The 7.7, 762x54R, and 303 Brit are all very similar ballistically. Any will serve as a good big game gun provided its in good shape and shoots straight.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Hornady makes ammo for it along with some others for vintage military rifles. Have one and it's a surprisingly good shooter with reloads. Grafs sells components for it. Definitely get it checked by a gunsmith but it's a pretty sturdy piece and no doubt capable of dropping a deer. Did a nasty number on a 'chuck @ 120yds with it a few years ago.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

We've had a roughly "sporterized" model for years. It has the chrysanthimum ground off. We though it was a "rising sun" for years until we learned about the grinding off from The History Channel.:lol:

The cases can be formed from 30/06 cases if you have 7.7 Jap dies. I've heard brass life is short so it might be best to get ahold of some original 7.7 Jap brass. I believe the bore is .311. About like a 30-30 performance level with conservative loads.

My uncle has taken quite a few deer with it and the only reason he's not using it now is that he inheireted something better.


----------

